
GCC has built in support for compiling Go - tambourine_man
https://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.6/changes.html#go
======
fafner
GCC 4.6 (the version with Go support) was released in March 2011!

~~~
elcct
Which is 4 years ago if I am correct

------
techdragon
Yeah, it has support. But how good is the support?

I recently had to investigate cross compiling some go software on 64bit Arm v8
and 64bit Power8 little endian.

GCC works on these platforms and gccgo works on these platforms, but Go is not
just Go it seems, theres all the other little tools involved in a modern Go
program.

Try and compile something like Docker, Fleet, Etcd, Consul, or any other
complex Go program somewhere that gcc & gccgo work fine, and you will find
some rather large holes in the notion that GCC has 'built in support'.

------
limsup
anyone know recent performance numbers of gccgo vs the go compiler?

~~~
gumby
Sorry I am not answering your question but I wanted to point out that the
gccgo work is also being done at Google so isn't a second class citizen.

